# What’s your prefered (new) S7 tire?



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 2, 2019)

I currently have original Schwinn Westwimds ony ‘64 middle weight, but because of some cracking, I decided I’d get some new rubber for it. 
I ordered a set of what seems to be the most common offering- 




And was pretty disappointed when they arrived. They are very thin and seemed too narrow. I mounted one on another s7 and compared to the original. They were indeed a bit narrower. Bout a 1/4 inch or so. 
There seems to be two other tread patterns currently on the market-







(All three in black or white wall)
I noticed that In some cases, they were listed as s7 ‘street’ or s7 ‘cruiser’. The ‘street’ seemed to be listed as 26 x 1 3/4, where as the ‘cruiser’ listed as 26 x 2 x 1 3/4. 
I ordered a pair of the last pictured as they were labeled cruiser and 2 x 1 3/4. I am hoping the inflate a lil ‘fatter’ then the first pair. 

What are your experiences and preferences for S7 wheels? (Currently on the market, I prefer OG too)


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 2, 2019)

Kenda Whitewall 26x2x1 3/4’was what I used on most of my Middleweight Schwinns.


----------



## unregistered (Feb 2, 2019)

@rollfaster I’ve used the Kenda “wider” S7 whitewalls in the past and liked them a lot. Are they available still, though? Thought they’d been discontinued...


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 2, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Kenda Whitewall 26x2x1 3/4’was what I used on most of my Middleweight Schwinns.View attachment 941903
> View attachment 941904



Nice. Those looks ‘fatter’ then the first ones I pictured. Are those one of the three I pictured? (All three I posted are kenda made)


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 2, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> @rollfaster I’ve used the Kenda “wider” S7 whitewalls in the past and liked them a lot. Are they available still, though? Thought they’d been discontinued...



Not sure, I haven’t collected Middleweights for about 7 years now.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2019)

The CS tire looks and is probably the largest (looking) S-7 tire you can get today. Aggressive truck tread at the sidewalls fills in at the fenders more with a flatter profile. Kenda 26 x 1 3/4 look like crap! and the 26 x 2 x 1 3/4 is the only Kenda I'll use. I like the repop Westwinds but those are very pricey. 
All three are still available. Here's the CS tire, imitation of the Goodyear tread. 







*Kenda 26 x 2 x 1 3/4*


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

Recently got some "Duro" white walls for my Spaceliner.    Ended up getting a Strato Flyer, and put them on those wheels.  I'm not sold on how thin the White wall is compared to the original tires .   ( Pic 1 )     If the Kenda tires have a wider white wall , I would use those over these (Duro)tires.    I Like the brick pattern .  I also like the pattern in pic 3 (on the original post ) .    Had them on my Colson, and on a Spartan currently.   I just wish the originals would survive "Better".   I still need to replace the Spaceliner tires, as the recently purchased pair are now part of the new bike.     The originals had weak spots and were repaired before I got the bike.    P.S.   I dig the trad pattern on those original Allstate Safety Tires. ( Pic 4 )    Pic 3  are the Duro tire tread.    They were advertised as 26" X  1.75"


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Recently got some "Duro" white walls for my Spaceliner.    Ended up getting a Strato Flyer, and put them on those wheels.  I'm not sold on how thin the White wall is compared to the original tires .   ( Pic 1 )     If the Kenda tires have a wider white wall , I would use those over these (Duro)tires.    I Like the brick pattern .  I also like the pattern in pic 3 (on the original post ) .    Had them on my Colson, and on a Spartan currently.   I just wish the originals would survive "Better".   I still need to replace the Spaceliner tires, as the recently purchased pair are now part of the new bike.     The originals had weak spots and were repaired before I got the bike.    P.S.   I dig the trad pattern on those original Allstate Safety Tires. ( Pic 4 )    Pic 3  are the Duro tire tread.    They were advertised as 26" X  1.75"
> 
> View attachment 941984
> 
> ...




The Schwinn S-7 rim is not the same size as other middleweight rims and your choice of today's tires is very limited, only four choices available today.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> The Schwinn S-7 rim is not the same size as other middleweight rims and your choice of today's tires is very limited, only four choices available today.



Depressing isn't it ?      My girlfriends bike needs tires as well .   She does have the S-7 rims at 26" X 1.75"    hers may not last long.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 2, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> The CS tire looks and is probably the largest (looking) S-7 tire you can get today. Aggressive truck tread at the sidewalls fills in at the fenders more with a flatter profile. Kenda 26 x 1 3/4 look like crap! and the 26 x 2 x 1 3/4 is the only Kenda I'll use. I like the repop Westwinds but those are very pricey.
> All three are still available. Here's the CS tire, imitation of the Goodyear tread.
> 
> View attachment 941980
> ...



Thank you. This is the answer I was hoping for. I was between these two. I chose the CS, but I do like the tread of the 2 x 1 3/4 on that corvette. At almost twice the weight, it looks as if the CS may be a thicker/ more tread tire.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 2, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Depressing isn't it ?      My girlfriends bike needs tires as well .   She does have the S-7 rims at 26" X 1.75"    hers may not last long.
> 
> View attachment 942034



If they are s7, they are 26 x 1 3/4, not 26 x1.75. the fraction will have an ISO of 571, where at the decimal will be 559


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 2, 2019)

I do like the brick tread on those Duros, I have them in 2.125 on a Rollfast.  But they aren't made for the S7.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> If they are s7, they are 26 x 1 3/4, not 26 x1.75. the fraction will have an ISO of 571, where at the decimal will be 559



Dang,   your right...............I forgot about that. I should have looked.  Your right there is a difference.     Still waking up..............that's my excuse !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> If they are s7, they are 26 x 1 3/4, not 26 x1.75. the fraction will have an ISO of 571, where at the decimal will be 559



Dang,   your right...............I forgot about that. I should have looked.  Your right there is a difference.     Still waking up..............that's my excuse !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> If they are s7, they are 26 x 1 3/4, not 26 x1.75. the fraction will have an ISO of 571, where at the decimal will be 559



Dang,   your right...............I forgot about that. I should have looked.  Your right there is a difference.     Still waking up..............that's my excuse !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> If they are s7, they are 26 x 1 3/4, not 26 x1.75. the fraction will have an ISO of 571, where at the decimal will be 559



Dang,   your right...............I forgot about that. I should have looked.  Your right there is a difference.     Still waking up..............that's my excuse !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> If they are s7, they are 26 x 1 3/4, not 26 x1.75. the fraction will have an ISO of 571, where at the decimal will be 559



Dang,   your right...............I forgot about that. I should have looked.  Your right there is a difference.     Still waking up..............that's my excuse !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> If they are s7, they are 26 x 1 3/4, not 26 x1.75. the fraction will have an ISO of 571, where at the decimal will be 559



Dang,   your right...............I forgot about that. I should have looked.  Your right there is a difference.     Still waking up..............that's my excuse !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> If they are s7, they are 26 x 1 3/4, not 26 x1.75. the fraction will have an ISO of 571, where at the decimal will be 559



Dang,   your right...............I forgot about that. I should have looked.  Your right there is a difference.     Still waking up..............that's my excuse !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> If they are s7, they are 26 x 1 3/4, not 26 x1.75. the fraction will have an ISO of 571, where at the decimal will be 559



Dang,   your right...............I forgot about that. I should have looked.  Your right there is a difference.     Still waking up..............that's my excuse !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> If they are s7, they are 26 x 1 3/4, not 26 x1.75. the fraction will have an ISO of 571, where at the decimal will be 559



Dang,   your right...............I forgot about that. I should have looked.  Your right there is a difference.     Still waking up..............that's my excuse !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> If they are s7, they are 26 x 1 3/4, not 26 x1.75. the fraction will have an ISO of 571, where at the decimal will be 559



Dang,   your right...............I forgot about that. I should have looked.  Your right there is a difference.     Still waking up..............that's my excuse !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> If they are s7, they are 26 x 1 3/4, not 26 x1.75. the fraction will have an ISO of 571, where at the decimal will be 559



Dang,   your right...............I forgot about that. I should have looked.  Your right there is a difference.     Still waking up..............that's my excuse !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

aw  crap messed up SORRY      need to figure out how to delete these EXTRA posts    SORRY !


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 2, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> aw  crap messed up SORRY      need to figure out how to delete these EXTRA posts    SORRY !



Glitch in the Matrix


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> Glitch in the Matrix



can I remove these ?


----------



## rrtbike (Feb 2, 2019)

I have bought them all.
The 26x2x1 3/4 CST is the best looking one by far. White or blackwall.
(My opinion anyway.)


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> can I remove these ?




gotta contact a mod and have them do the trick. Give them the post numbers.


----------



## unregistered (Feb 2, 2019)

rrtbike said:


> I have bought them all.
> The 26x2x1 3/4 CST is the best looking one by far. White or blackwall.
> (My opinion anyway.)




Great thread, @Dizzle Problems! Wild how few options there are for 26” S7 tires these days. Best I recall from my 64 Ray last fall, the 20” options are even fewer...

@rrtbike just so I’m tracking right, are these the tires you’re referring to? I thought the brand was Kenda, not CST? Thanks!!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sunlite-Tire-26X2X1-3-4-S7-Cst241-Black-White-/401574359551


----------



## rrtbike (Feb 2, 2019)

Yes those are the best ones in my opinion. They definitely look the biggest in person too. Kenda has a different tread pattern.


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 2, 2019)

The repop Westwinds from Bicycle Bones look just right on my Jaguar. Everything else looked too small.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 3, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> gotta contact a mod and have them do the trick. Give them the post numbers.



Just figured out how to contact a Mod.    never had to before.     Thanks for your help.     By the way,   I like your comments and posts.    You seem like a very straightforward guy...................backed by some good knowledge.      Take care .


----------



## unregistered (Feb 10, 2019)

Well, per this thread I went ahead and ordered some CST whitewalls for my American. I wanted to improve the ride quality over the lumpy old Westwinds that were on there.

I installed them this morning and wow, they are much larger than the tires that were on there. They fill out the fenders to the point that I had to adjust my rear axle much more forward in the dropouts. If you had bent fenders or a rim out of true you’d have clearence issues.


----------



## rrtbike (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks great! 
That is the point of buying the bigger tire.
Or did you not realize it would be bigger?
(That's what the extra 2 is for in the size.)


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 10, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> Well, per this thread I went ahead and ordered some CST whitewalls for my American. I wanted to improve the ride quality over the lumpy old Westwinds that were on there.
> 
> I installed them this morning and wow, they are much larger than the tires that were on there. They fill out the fenders to the point that I had to adjust my rear axle much more forward in the dropouts. If you had bent fenders or a rim out of true you’d have clearence issues.
> 
> ...



Looks awesome!! Beautiful KS. I'm glad to hear they fill out the fenders so well. Can't wait for mine to get here!


----------

